# acheter un iphone 11 sur Red by SFR



## christoL (17 Août 2020)

bonjour à tous,
je souhaite acheter un iphone 11 sur Red by SFR, est-ce vraiment fiable ?


----------



## MrTom (17 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
Pourquoi ça ne le serait pas ? Dans Red By SFR, il y a ... SFR. Si on ne peut plus acheter de téléphone chez un opérateur ça va être difficile pour beaucoup de monde


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

christoL a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> je souhaite acheter un iphone 11 sur Red by SFR, est-ce vraiment fiable ?


l'iPhone 11 est fiable 
SFR , 
Joker


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2020)

J'ai un début de réponse  : le Joker est loin d'être fiable.


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2020)

christoL a dit:


> je souhaite acheter un iphone 11


Pas de souci, il est fiable.


christoL a dit:


> sur Red by SFR, est-ce vraiment fiable ?


C'est à toi de savoir, de prendre des renseignements pour connaître ce que propose cet opérateur en cas de problème avec un iPhone. Faut-il passer par lui, peut-on passer directement par un Apple Store, en cas de panne qui contacte-t-on, etc ? Que disent les CGU de ton contrat lors d'un achat d'un smartphone de la marque Apple ?


----------



## ErikM (9 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> l'iPhone 11 est fiable
> SFR ,
> Joker
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 187223



Pareil !

Orange ou Sosh pour moi..

rien à faire, le bon vieil « opérateur historique » délivre non-stop du réseau de qualité « dans la vraie vie » y compris dans le « petit pourcentage de population mais tout de même large pourcentage du territoire qui fait beau dans les stats mais mal quand tu es nomade »


----------



## ErikM (9 Septembre 2020)

SFR... ces gros marchands de saucisse... qui te proposent un forfait mobile quand tu appelles pour un souci sur ta box .. box de 10 ans et qui rame comme pas possible..

des dizaines d’appel de la Méditerranée avec des soi-disant numéros de France qui changent à chaque fois en 01 puis 02 puis 03 puis 04 puis 05.. toujours pour vendre un truc, jamais pour me dépanner

J’en ai tellement eu marre que j’ai renoncé à une ligne mobile gratos 1 an et 1 smartphone Sony gratuit pour ne plus entendre parler de ces margoulins


----------

